# hi newbie, FSH levels and donor eggs and sperm??



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

hi newbie, need some advise, just completed first donor eggs and sperm IVF with ICSI cycle through private health, all was fine had first grade eggs implanted, also used the scratch and the glue, but they didn't take!
i am going to the gp on Thursday to ask for a funding request through the NHS, but the guidelines say FSH has to be 15, but seeing as my AMH is 2, FSH was 11 went to 18, not sure what LSH is and i only had 5 of my own eggs at tubes check last summer, it was decided to only use donor eggs to have a 50:50 chance of conceiving!!
so my question is does my high FSH matter if i'm not using my own eggs??


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

welcome sideshowbob - pretty sure FSH irrelevant if using donor eggs
not to depress you, but there are literally one or two (if that) singlies who have had funding from NHS. It's highly unlikely  you'll get it and if you do, it will likely only be after a very long battle. definitely worth asking - if you don't ask, you don't get. but realistically you're best off also having a plan B in case things don't go your way 
even with DE it can take several attempts to succeed, and you may want to also look at immunes - to see if there is an underlying reason for the embies not sticking
wishing you the very best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

hi thanks suitcase, i have more than a plan b, i have a plan c too!! 
i think my cycle was at the wrong time of year to be honest and we had ofsted in my school mid cycle, my hayfever played up, i had to change antihistamine and also my eczema flared up, it was red raw, the heat didn't help either, causing me to suffer badly from lack of sleep, unfortunately i also have colitis and thyroid problem, so sleep is very important to try and repair my broken body i need Lots of unbroken sleep!!
i am new to the ivf game, this was my first try!!


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

hi suitcase, i had a 50;50 chance, i used embryo glue and the scratch, cycle went fine no issues apart from what i have already said, personally i just don't think it was the right time of year, it was quite a stressful period at school, so will be a lot more tactical with my next try, i am going to the bank about a loan for the next try but i am going to see my GP about funding from the nhs as my ovarian reserve issues where decided at birth and there;'s nothing i can do about that, so i am going to try that angle and see what happens, I've spoken to the CCG and i have all the relevant paperwork plus i have been going to the GP for over a year to have my FSH and LSH levels checked and i had i referral to nhs fertility as well, so its all documented in my notes, i will let you all know how i get on!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

good luck with the funding request 
NB - if you have thyroid problem, be sure to get that sorted as it's important to have TSH levels right for conceiving
looking into immune issues may be something you want to consider to rule out any problems there
best of luck for next time
Suitcase
x


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

hi suitcase, yes i do have a thyriod problems and its being corrected with medication and monitored through 6 monthly blood test too, i'll let you know how i get on at the appointment this morning!! fingers crossed


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

the GP appointment went well, i can put in a exceptional funding request, GP is going to check it all with another GP(as she is new to the surgery), she asked me loads of questions and typed it all directly on to her computer, i also asked to have my FSH and LSH bloods checked to see if anything's changed since the treatment and thyroid medication, so all fingers crossed!!


----------

